# cope with stress



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

so i am bipolar. and with that comes depression. moodswings and such. well i have had ALOT of stress on me lately. i was out sick and now am catching up in school. and now i am considering getting off of my medication. and it is stressing me out like no other!! ahhh.... so i am jamming to some music and coping with my stress  just thought i would share that with everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2011)

Please don't go off your medication. The doctor knows what's best for you. If there's something wrong with it, have discussions with him/her. Maybe they can change it to something else. I have a grand daughter who is either schizophrenic or bi-polar...she's still in testing. I understand the the medication makes you feel like you aren't living life to the fullest, but believe me, its much worse on those around you, when you don't take it.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't go off your medication. Discuss changing your medication with your doctor. Different medications work best for different people.

You might also discuss with her options for fast acting anxiety medications for extreme situations (like xanax), and non medical treatments like cognitive behavioral therapy, relaxation exercises, and meditation, which have been found to make treatment with medication more effective.


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

well i was in therapy for about two years. and i discussed with my doctor this morning about his opinion. and he said if i really wanted to i could taper it off. well thats what i am stressed about. i dont know what to do. my medication makes me feel like im not all there. ya know? like on drugs... obviously haha but i mean like being high is how i feel all the time. and its horrible and im doing horrible in school because im not all there. i was thinking about going back to the doc to see if there were other meds. and there are two new ones. but the problem is that it costs 150 bucks each visit out of pocket because our insurance doesnt cover him. but my rents dont want to switch docs. so yeah... STRESS!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the doctor visit to discuss other medications is worth it. Or maybe could you get away with a phone consult? Just leave a message saying you want to switch meds and have started the tapering off process but could they call something in to the pharmacy that will make you feel less spacey? Just a thought. 

Stress is an unfortunate fact of life that we all go through. You are no alone, we have all been there.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 3, 2011)

wait...what does bi-polar mean (Sorry  I don't know much big words or diseases!)


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes if you want to go off your meds, discuss it with your doctor so you can gradually reduce your dose to see how your body responds. 

I was on meds that I wanted to get off, my doctor worked with me and I weaned myself off over the course of 6 months with daily meditation. My doctor believed in holostic medicine with traditional medicine when necessary

If you cut yourself off, it can only lead to pain, stress and a sure horror show.

Be careful and good luck


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL! Thanks for sharing  I would deff talk to Doc. BUT there are other alts too, even herbal ones. I cannot prescribe you anything under any circumstance, but St. John's Wort worked awesome for me. MindSoothe and PureCalm are said to be awesome for bipolar as well. My mom is an Herbalist and holistic healer here in VT, and generally recommends these products for this condition. Like I said though, talk to Doc first.


----------



## ewam (Oct 3, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> wait...what does bi-polar mean (Sorry  I don't know much big words or diseases!)



It is kinda like a mood thing. It's like your either really happy or really sad or really mad.


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> wait...what does bi-polar mean (Sorry  I don't know much big words or diseases!)



hehe it like where you have mood swings pretty much. but there is more to it  just a long essay if i were to type it all  hehe





CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think the doctor visit to discuss other medications is worth it. Or maybe could you get away with a phone consult? Just leave a message saying you want to switch meds and have started the tapering off process but could they call something in to the pharmacy that will make you feel less spacey? Just a thought.
> 
> Stress is an unfortunate fact of life that we all go through. You are no alone, we have all been there.



yeah i was thinking about calling. so ill see what happens


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 3, 2011)

mood swings...hmm that must be hard since sometimes it's annoying to hang with people with mood swings


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 3, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> mood swings...hmm that must be hard since sometimes it's annoying to hang with people with mood swings



try being stuck to one with mood swings... HAHA


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh Chase! Big mistake man! Tell her you're sorry, spank yourself, and go straight to bed!! 



chase thorn said:


> Angrycowgoesmoo said:
> 
> 
> > mood swings...hmm that must be hard since sometimes it's annoying to hang with people with mood swings
> ...


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

hahahhahahahahahaha oh gosh!!  you guys are funny!


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 3, 2011)

haha well she isnt to bad you guys!! hey i put up with it for two years so far!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

put up with it??  hehe


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Well if you want it to last til three.. and beyond--DON'T POST THINGS LIKE THIS!!! 

"try being stuck to one with mood swings... HAHA"

HAHAHAHA! I just showed this to my gf. She pointed to "the young'un" and just shook her head and walked away!


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 3, 2011)

she knows i love her  hahaha we have a jokester relationship


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 3, 2011)

of course!


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 3, 2011)

What meds are you on if I might ask? I was special ops in the military and developed ptsd and upon further review I was diagnosed as bi polar type 2. Trust me dont quit them you will feel like complete ****.


----------



## Angi (Oct 3, 2011)

I think your doctor should be able to prescribe drugs without an office visit and touch base over the phone or on-line. It is scary though when you are messing with drugs for your brain. Bi-Plolar is a serious disorder. BE CARFUL! I have OCD and anxiety and have cut my meds way down with Sunrider herbs. PM me if you want info. They are not cheap, but my health is important to me. I would try diet changes too. Have you tried cutting out prossed foods, artificial flavors, MSG, red dye etc....? My niece is Bi-Polar and wont take meds, but self medicates with weed. It seems to help or at least keeps her from killing anyone. Sorry my post is all over the place. Coming from a family full of mental disorders ( myself included) I have a lot of oppinion based on therapy with family members and my own plus finally finding herbs that feed my mind and brain. I just had another thought, goggle Amenclinic. I have not been there but looked into it when my son was having bad problems. We ended up getting though it with herbs, but the litature was interesting. Good luck!


----------



## eudora09 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can understand where you are coming from. I am Bipolar II and have been off meds for a little over a year. The doctor kept switching my meds because nothing seemed to be working out. The last meds they had me on I was having to go have blood drawn every week to make sure the levels were ok. I felt like a zombie so I got off of my meds. After living the past year with no meds I have decided to find a new doctor to see what meds they want to try. This past year has been really bad. I thought that I could try to control my Bipolar without the meds. That doesn't work. It has been really stressful on my husband and has put a strain on our relationship. If I was you I would talk to your doctor about trying different meds and maybe taking a coping class to learn how to try to cope with different triggers.
Hope everything works out! Good luck!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

My BF has bi-polar and i have AS.

Yep, we are a great couple  HAHAHA!


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 4, 2011)

Tnewton said:


> What meds are you on if I might ask? I was special ops in the military and developed ptsd and upon further review I was diagnosed as bi polar type 2. Trust me dont quit them you will feel like complete stuff.



i am taking envega, prozac, and chlonapin. and i talked with my doctor and i am starting to take the envega every other day. to see if i dont feel like im not all there all the time 


wow there are alot more people out there with bipolar than i thought!  glad im not alone  thanks everyone!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like to stress to never go off medications without talking to your doctor.


----------



## Angi (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the Envega for? Is that what you don't care for? I am guessing the Prozac is for depresion and the Clonipin is for anxiety. Is that correct? I like Lexapro and Remeron works well for another member of my family. It is strange how some drugs work well for one person and totally different on another. Some make you really wacky so be careful.


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 5, 2011)

the envega is for the bipolar. and yes about the prozac and clonapin.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Oct 5, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> wait...what does bi-polar mean (Sorry  I don't know much big words or diseases!)



Simply put, Bipolar is a mood disorder and consists of both "mania" and "depression" states. The individual switches back and forth from these states.-- This info is very basic info of the disorder, and is based on not refreshing my memory, but here is more info from Wikipedia if you want to learn more.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_disorder

_"Bipolar disorder is a condition in which people experience abnormally elevated (manic or hypomanic) and, in many cases, abnormally depressed states for periods of time in a way that interferes with functioning. Not everyone's symptoms are the same, and there is no simple physiological test to confirm the disorder. Bipolar disorder can appear to be unipolar depression. Diagnosing bipolar disorder is often difficult, even for mental health professionals. What distinguishes bipolar disorder from unipolar depression is that the affected person experiences states of mania and depression. Often bipolar is inconsistent among patients because some people feel depressed more often than not and experience little mania whereas others experience predominantly manic symptoms. Additionally, the younger the age of onsetâ€”bipolar disorder starts in childhood or early adulthood in most patientsâ€”the more likely the first few episodes are to be depression.[7] Because a bipolar diagnosis requires a manic or hypomanic episode, many patients are initially diagnosed and treated as having major depression.

Depressive episode

Main article: Major depressive episode

Signs and symptoms of the depressive phase of bipolar disorder include persistent feelings of sadness, anxiety, guilt, anger, isolation, or hopelessness; disturbances in sleep and appetite; fatigue and loss of interest in usually enjoyable activities; problems concentrating; loneliness, self-loathing, apathy or indifference; depersonalization; loss of interest in sexual activity; shyness or social anxiety; irritability, chronic pain (with or without a known cause); lack of motivation; and morbid suicidal ideation.[8] In severe cases, the individual may become psychotic, a condition also known as severe bipolar depression with psychotic features. These symptoms include delusions or, less commonly, hallucinations, usually unpleasant.[9] A major depressive episode persists for at least two weeks, and may continue for over six months if left untreated.[10]

Manic episode

Main article: Mania

Mania is the signature characteristic of bipolar disorder and, depending on its severity, is how the disorder is classified. Mania is generally characterized by a distinct period of an elevated mood, which can take the form of euphoria. People commonly experience an increase in energy and a decreased need for sleep, with many often getting as little as 3 or 4 hours of sleep per night, while others can go days without sleeping.[11] A person may exhibit pressured speech, with thoughts experienced as racing.[12] Attention span is low, and a person in a manic state may be easily distracted. Judgment may become impaired, and sufferers may go on spending sprees or engage in behavior that is quite abnormal for them. They may indulge in substance abuse, particularly alcohol or other depressants, cocaine or other stimulants, or sleeping pills. Their behavior may become aggressive, intolerant, or intrusive. People may feel out of control or unstoppable, or as if they have been "chosen" and are "on a special mission" or have other grandiose or delusional ideas. Sexual drive may increase. At more extreme phases of bipolar I, a person in a manic state can begin to experience psychosis, or a break with reality, where thinking is affected along with mood.[13] Some people in a manic state experience severe anxiety and are very irritable (to the point of rage), while others are euphoric and grandiose.

To be diagnosed with mania according to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM), a person must experience this state of elevated or irritable mood, as well as other symptoms, for at least one week, less if hospitalization is required.[14]

Severity of manic symptoms can be measured by rating scales such as self-reported Altman Self-Rating Mania Scale[15] and clinician-based Young Mania Rating Scale.[16]"_

I am with Angi on the OCD and anxiety, but have not really been extremely close to anybody with Bipolar. Regardless, I hope you can find a way to become more comfortable shortly!


----------

